
Functional JavaScript: Closure - johndcook
http://blog.fogus.me/2013/06/18/functional-javascript-closure/
======
olalonde
The book is on sale here: [http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/velocity-
celebration....](http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/velocity-
celebration.do?code=CFVLCTY&cmp=tw-velocity-dotw-velocity-celebration-promo)
(50% discount)

~~~
swah
That seems to be the ebook.

------
tieTYT
As it says on the site, Fogus is "a core contributor to Clojure and
ClojureScript". I wonder why he didn't just write a book on ClojureScript
instead. Isn't ClojureScript already a way to write functional javascript?

~~~
fogus
I am writing a book on ClojureScript.
[http://joyofclojure.com/2nd](http://joyofclojure.com/2nd)

~~~
zura
Nice! I hope "Thinking code" and "Data-orientation" parts will get more
attention (and space), versus ClojureScript and "weby" stuff, in case there
will be a trade-off.

------
recuter
$12 is cheap. I also made sure it went through your Amazon referral link
fogus, thank you for writing it. :)

~~~
mark_l_watson
I did the same thing. I have been waiting for this book. For a variety of
reasons, I have been spending more time coding in Javascript and a little less
in Clojure, and I hope this book helps make that a happier experience.

------
MatthewPhillips
The Joy of Clojure is my favorite programming book, so this is a no brainer
for me.

------
d0m
So far I've been disappointed by the "functional X" books.. Probably because
I've read SICP and much of the "functional" books just repeat the same
patterns over and over.. i.e. memoization, closures, map, reduce, etc. Still,
I'm a sucker for these books and I'll gladly buy it. Hopefully I'll learn a
thing or two.. and if I do so, I'll be more then happy to share the word about
it! : )

------
akurilin
Thoroughly enjoying your book, thanks for writing it! It was also great to get
a DRM-free copy through O'Reilly. Please write more :)

------
matt__ring
I'm a back end java guy who's getting more into JS. Bought. Thx, Fogus.

------
arielserafini
I'm currently reading it and enjoying it a lot. Congrats!

------
tonetheman
Congrats, I have been waiting a while for this!

------
oneeyedpigeon
The otherwise beautiful 'official site' has a very curious 'feature' right at
the bottom: a glossary of choice words which, on click, pop open a window
alert with their 'definition'. It gets even more bizarre: at least two of
those items return "glossary entry for [xyz] not yet available".

~~~
fogus
And? Actually one definition, 'recursion' reloads the page and the other
'laziness' has no definition... yet.

------
derengel
Thank you for creating this book!

------
guiomie
How does this book compare to Doug Crawfords book?

